# Get your Player Wire Wheels



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Just putting out there that we are an official retail dealer of Player Wire Wheel located in Cleveland, Ohio. If anyone may be looking PM or leave a comment with wheel info and zip and I'll be sure to get you some shipped prices. Thanks


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

100 spokes chrome 14x7 to 75078 do they come with chips?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Do you still carry the old 72 spoke all chrome with the beveled hub?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

post some prices up


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 post prices asap


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have 2 nos sets of 13x7 rev all chrome bolt on Player's if anybody is interested.. $600 plus ship
pm me


----------

